# How often do you Snow Foam



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

So everyone,

Just joined DW and loving the look of a SSF lance to go on my PW. Thing is, I usually wash the car weekly or fortnightly and it's usually not that dirty. Do you all snow foam the car for every wash, or just when its really dirty?

They look so fun to use and I'd love to have one, but £50 seems a little much for the occasional use on 1 car?

Cheers!
Dave


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I snowfoam everytime I do a full wash and sometimes during the week I just give her a snowfoam bath/rinse..........:thumb:

I was a bit put off by the price but now I have one I would not be without one!!


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

I was wondering exactly the same thing as a snow lance is on my list come pay day. I assume that the PH neutral foams are wax friendly as well so you can just snow and rinse if you need a quick crap remover?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

treaclesponge said:


> I was wondering exactly the same thing as a snow lance is on my list come pay day. I assume that the PH neutral foams are wax friendly as well so you can just snow and rinse if you need a quick crap remover?


If you use the snowfoam as directed them you should not strip any wax.

I know £50 is alot but the foam lance is awesome........:thumb:


----------



## clintmarcel (Mar 12, 2007)

I've got a Gilmour, and use it every time I wash (weekly)

Foam lance is next purchase, as they appear to make Gilmours' redundant.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

i use my foam lance every time i wash, mostly weekend. its superb! :thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Every wash. Great fun. Bargain.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

HC1001 said:


> I snowfoam everytime I do a full wash and sometimes during the week I just give her a snowfoam bath/rinse..........:thumb:
> 
> I was a bit put off by the price but now I have one I would not be without one!!


I am tempted by the snow foam mid week as the rain around here leaves plenty of dusty marks at the moment but how do you dry it without leaving more water marks as after a rinse I know its not completely clean and wouldn't want to dry the car as per a normal wash but because of my hard water, if I leave it to dry naturally it'll spot and probably be worse than before.

I foam every wash, just helps remove crap before you start including softening bugs so you lessen the chance of inflicting swirls.


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments everyone, I'm sold!! The Autobrite one seems to be the one to go for, just a case of choosing some snow foam now.

What is recommended for a frequent foam that won't strip LSP?

The other thing I am worried about is all the foam, seems to be a bit messy. Does it just dissolve away into nothing after a while? And is it safe for the enviroment. It just seems like that is a lot of chemical going into the ground?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Use the lance for every wash but not for it's cleaning abilities so much but more so to soften any deposits and to lubricate the surface for a softer wash.

I tend to only run shampoo through mine now and Duragloss 901 is particularly effective for this.

Foam, rinse, foam, wash & rinse.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

The foam over time degrades so in my case it runs down my drive with the rinse water and down the drain. I think they are environmentally ok, certainly not like putting white spirit down the drains. Can't say its ever left any problems or hung around after a rinse.

As for foams, as Gleammachine has said, shampoo's will foam some more than others and I think Alan from Samples R Us has some foam samples in the near future, certainly the Valet Pro PH neutral stuff which I'm using and so far impressed with, smells really good too.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Everytime I wash a car :thumb:


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

mattyb95 said:


> The foam over time degrades so in my case it runs down my drive with the rinse water and down the drain. I think they are environmentally ok, certainly not like putting white spirit down the drains. Can't say its ever left any problems or hung around after a rinse.
> 
> As for foams, as Gleammachine has said, shampoo's will foam some more than others and I think Alan from Samples R Us has some foam samples in the near future, certainly the Valet Pro PH neutral stuff which I'm using and so far impressed with, smells really good too.


Brilliant response, thanks for answering my q's


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a gilmour and use it everytime i wash


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

everytime i wash:detailer:


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

I wash weekly but snowfoam 2 times a month ...


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

With every wash I foam the car twice to soften the dirt and dead bugs.

I also use foam to clean the car between washes just to freshen things up if it isn't full mitt and bucket wash dirty normally during the week when I have a spare 10 minutes. foam rinse foam and rinse with filtered water gets shut of the water spot when the water dries.


----------



## BIG Matt (Sep 16, 2007)

Ordered a AB HD foam lance earlier in the week and it arrived within 48hrs 

Virgin run today, bring on the foam!


----------



## KevJM (Jul 8, 2008)

I foam on every wash & currently using the £15 Karcher bottle and find it works fine.


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

using a gilmour every wash (once a week) at present, just got a pressure washer so will foam with that every other week and use the gilmour inbetween.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Another for every time I wash


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

once a wk normally for me:thumb:


----------



## DJStevieD (Jul 19, 2008)

Iv just got mine. Its a must have. I'm gonna use it every time i wash the car. Makes it allot easier to clean.


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Another one for every time I wash (love that Bilt Hamber smell)


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Everytime I wash my car, but I use Megs Hyper Wash so it doesn't strip my wax.

John


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Purchased mine the other day with a Autobrite Snow Foam deal, £60 well spent with the 5litres of snow foam! Unbelievable little tool, I would feel incomplete without it now... plus its great fun to use and seeing people giving you funny looks as you hide your car in a coat of "snow"! hehe.


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

RefinedDetails said:


> Purchased mine the other day with a Autobrite Snow Foam deal, £60 well spent with the 5litres of snow foam! Unbelievable little tool, I would feel incomplete without it now... plus its great fun to use and seeing people giving you funny looks as you hide your car in a coat of "snow"! hehe.


Thats what I'm going to go for. Is the SSF LSP safe? I don't want it to strip my Collinite #915 or Jetseal 109.


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

typefern said:


> Everytime I wash my car, but I use Megs Hyper Wash so it doesn't strip my wax.


Thats what I am worried about, I want to make sure the foam I use doesn't strip LSP. Perhaps using shampoo is the best way to make sure?


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Use Autobrite Snow Foam and AG Bodywork Conditioner together in an HD Lance once a week, sometimes more if dirty, on wet car, let it slide off, Snow foam again and when it's almost slid off I wash the rest of it off using two bucket method with Lambswool mit. Then rinse and towel dry.:thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

mazda3_daveg said:


> Thats what I'm going to go for. Is the SSF LSP safe? I don't want it to strip my Collinite #915 or Jetseal 109.


Well I have used it plenty of times now on my BMW and that has a few layers of Meguiars NXT Tech Wax on it, still gleaming like the day I polished it.

Obviously some wax will be removed, but thats what washing and the weather does anyway, in my experience it hasn't stripped everything back down to base level to be built up again.

This is using Autobrite Supa Snow Foam.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

As good as Autobrite was with the lance (highly recommend them with the new Karcher adaptors and shortened joining tubes) I've got to say I'm preferring the Valet Pro PH Neutral foam over their Super Snow Foam. Find it dwells better even with my hard water and does a better job at cleaning. Also smells better which is a bonus.


----------

